# Pheasant season on hold



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

For us anyway, just back from the vet and have been treating the Springer with antibiotics and meds for â€œdry eyeâ€


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Hope he recovers fully

I am sorry for the bad luck but his health is more important than killing a few roosters so be proud you are doing the right thing for him :beer:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Ditto what Bob said...


----------



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

sorry to hear about your dog, I know what you are going thru my dog is still recovering from opening day eye injury, give em time to heal complete, 
lee


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

Good advice, I'll let him take it easy for this season.


----------

